# .460 S&W ?



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

What do you guys think about the new .460 S&W ? And how does it compare to the .500 S&W ? Pros & cons of both.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

.460 is compatible with .454 Casull, and .45 Colt... That could be a selling point for some people. I like the idea of being able to shoot something a little lower powered for practice (not that .45 Colt is wimpy, but most of the cowboy-action loads are relatively light). What I'm seeing had the .500 clocking in at about 2600 ft-lbs of energy, and the .460 at about 2400... definitely nothing to sneeze at. It looks like the .460 is significantly faster though. So it would be flatter shooting... though for most people that won't matter because it's not like there are any rifles chambered in it (that I know of)... though they would be pretty cool!

The more I look at it, the more I like the .460. If you can't kill it with a .460 at 2400 ft-lbs of energy, you probably can't kill it with a .500 at 2600. The extra velocity may even make the .460 a better penetrator! The only thing that would stop me from getting a .460 is that I couldn't say that I have the world's most powerful handgun. There's just something about it being .50 Cal... not that it's a good reason. The .460 is pretty sweet!


----------

